# Struggles and Support > Nutrition, Supplements and Exercise >  >  What food are you craving right now?

## Wishie

I'm craving spaghetti, garlic bread, with a nice side salad.

----------


## Otherside

Pomodoro sauce. Just something with pomodoro sauce.

----------


## Lunaire

> Pomodoro sauce. Just something with pomodoro sauce.



Never heard of pomodoro sauce.  ::!: 

I'm craving sugary drinks right now... soda, juice, smoothies.

----------


## Otherside

> Never heard of pomodoro sauce. 
> 
> I'm craving sugary drinks right now... soda, juice, smoothies.



It's pretty much just tomato pasta sauce. I don't know why it's called that.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Jack in the Box tacos. For some reason. Been craving those for days. But I will not give in, dammit.

----------


## Cage

Nacho's and cheese with salsa and veggies on it.

----------


## Lunaire

> Jack in the Box tacos. For some reason. Been craving those for days. But I will not give in, dammit.



Do people still use those silly Jack antenna ball toppers?  :Tongue:

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I don't think so lol, I remember those. I stay away from Jack in the Box, like the plague.

----------


## Wishie

Taco's sound really good right now.

----------


## fetisha

waffles ( I didn't buy it today since I'm trying hard to cut back on sugar)

----------


## Otherside

Curry. A nice tikka massala would be nice round about now. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cage

Pizza

----------


## L

Chocolate would be amazing right now yummmm

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Bacon. Like, a plate full of bacon. 

I'm being good though. Lately I'm limiting myself to 5 grams of fat per meal, or less. Yeah it sucks.

----------


## L

I would love some chocolate cake!!

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I'm craving chili cheese fries. My stomach probably wouldn't handle that right now, but I'm craving it. I'm losing weight the hard way lately.

----------


## Otherside

Lasagne. 

It's hardly unusual, and there probably will be some at the serving stations hot counter, but it will probably be pretty bland, dried out and generally disgusting.  ::(: 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Lunaire

Vegetable Potstickers. ヽ(￣д￣; )ノ

----------


## fetisha

chocolate like always

----------


## fetisha

seafood

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Chocolate. Chocolate ice cream. I'm craving this, actually....Menchie's. Menchie's is da bomb. It is like ice cream heaven. I don't let myself have ice cream anymore  ::(:  I've given up junk food but it is sooooo good....

Menchie's.jpg

----------


## Otherside

Pasta bake.

Debating making a run to the store to buy one.

----------


## Otherside

A Chinese takeaway 

Sent from my G3121 using Tapatalk

----------


## Otherside

A decent curry. Fortunately some place on JustEat does a ?10 deal on Wednesdays where you get an onion bhaji, curry, naan and saag aloo. 

So I may end up ordering in later lol. 

Sent from my G3121 using Tapatalk

----------


## L

Scramble egg on toast....which I could make if I just got out of bed

----------


## Cuchculan

Eating a lot of American style pancakes. I just love them. Covered with butter that melts into them. Just my think at the moment. I am sure it will change as time moves on. It always does.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Coffee from my parents' Keurig thing. Man it's awesome. I need to buy one of those. Also makes killer hot chocolate. Ffs.

----------


## Otherside

> Nachos smothered in guac, beans, and sour cream



Oh boy, that sounds so good.

----------


## Otherside

Cheerios.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Coffee, for some reason. It's too late for that though. I may go to the store & buy some decaf.

Coffee can make my anxiety worse sometimes. Depends on my mood. Most of the time I'm OK with the caffeinated stuff. Unless it's getting late, in which case if I drink it I'll never go to sleep lol.

----------


## Otherside

Heinz Tinned ravioli. Not the most exciting thing and I'm not one hundred percent sure that it actually contains pasta but that stuff is good on toast.

----------

